# When is to late for HOC reset?



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

My first powered reel will be arriving this weekend. Im current manual reel mowing at 1.25 inches. Being in NC, do I have enough growing season left for a HOC reset to be worth it? First year here, and first year with warm season Bermuda, so im not very clear on the timeline of when it will stop growing/go brown is.

Id hate to cut it low, be brown for 3 weeks, then have to let it grow out for dormancy soon after.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

It'd be cutting it pretty close for recovery time before dormancy if you did it now.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm doing mine today here in upstate SC; just got a bunch of rain so the soil is moist. 10 day forecast is 80s or low 90s with some rain also. It stays warm all the way through September usually.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Ya i figured it would be pushing it. I think ill just use it in a small area thats not visible. Just to practice and get it tuned in for next Spring. Going to be a long winter of waiting!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@BigBoxLawn I did mine yesterday, I'm in Fayetteville. It was more of a semi scalp. I took it down from 1 in to 3/4 for leveling last weekend, and I took it down to 1/2 in yesterday. The 10 day forecast looks really good. Some 90s sprinkled in. I plan to maintain around 5/8 or so for the rest of season. I think you could do it, it just depends on how low you go. Maybe 3/4 and maintain at 1 inch?
The cut yesterday was more of a cut grass that was sticking up, all my grass springs that look like pine tree limbs we're sticking up from dragging the grass during level, so I cut it lower to cut those chunks out.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

@rjw0283 Will keeping it a higher cut really effect fast it recovers? Shouldn't it just start growing green at a lower point now matter how low you go?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You have plenty of time to do a scalp. It will take 3-4 weeks at most to recover. Mine recovered in two weeks from a recent scalp. I did another verticut today. It's still hot as heck in the Southeast so I say go for it.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@BigBoxLawn my grass rcovers quicker if I didn't cut ALL of the green. If I take it all the way down to where it's all dead looking then yes it'll take 2 weeks or so. If I bring it down, to about 50% death looking, it comes back quicker.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

If this year is anything like last year we should still see temps in the 80s until mid-October. We even had a 100 degree day in early October (Raleigh area). That would give the lawn 6 weeks to recover.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

@Kamauxx Awesome thanks for the info. Now I just need to decide if waiting 3 weeks for recovery is worth 3 weeks of a nicer looking lawn prior to dormancy!


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I just did mine yesterday. It is a lot of work especially with bagging. I had to take it down to rung 2 first and then rung 1 so I mowed twice basically. Threw some nitrogen down also. Should've never let it get so high but saved myself some work in the spring now. Weather looks fine; it won't get cold for awhile.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

I would say go for it. I just picked up a reel mower a couple weekends ago. Redtwin helped me out as well. If anything, you get practice setting HOC and using your powered reel mower. There is a learning curve that will probably take you a few mows to get knocked out.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

I just did mine last week. I did one notch down then ran out of time, went to another notch down past Saturday. I am not nearly scalp and using rotary mower. Been doing some research with manual reel mower and power reel mower within my budget.

With temp in DFW during this month and next 3 weeks, looks like still in the 90's or maybe 100's. Still hot.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> I would say go for it. I just picked up a reel mower a couple weekends ago. Redtwin helped me out as well. If anything, you get practice setting HOC and using your powered reel mower. There is a learning curve that will probably take you a few mows to get knocked out.


Any tips on the learning curve?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

It's not difficult really. Just stuff you pick-up on as you make your passes. Make sure to do 1/2 perimeter runs before you start your stripes. Stay away from any concrete that isn't below the surface of your grass. Last thing you want to do is screw up your reel. Not sure what kind of mower you picked-up, but mine is a JD 220e, and it took a little getting used to on turning. It's a little over 200lbs. I've gone with a reverse 180* turn for turning around, if that makes sense. Make sure you cut about .5" lower than you want to regularly cut. Fertilize and water. Then mow every couple days, whether or not you think you think it'll take off anything or not.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> It's not difficult really. Just stuff you pick-up on as you make your passes. Make sure to do 1/2 perimeter runs before you start your stripes. Stay away from any concrete that isn't below the surface of your grass. Last thing you want to do is screw up your reel. Not sure what kind of mower you picked-up, but mine is a JD 220e, and it took a little getting used to on turning. It's a little over 200lbs. I've gone with a reverse 180* turn for turning around, if that makes sense. Make sure you cut about .5" lower than you want to regularly cut. Fertilize and water. Then mow every couple days, whether or not you think you think it'll take off anything or not.


I don't have a reel mower but I just scalped to 1.38" which is my lowest setting. Why would I need to mow every few days at my next rung, which is 1.81"? It won't be anywhere near that for at least a week or 10 days.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

@rjw0283 Totally understand your point on recovering more quickly. I guess my question was more so this. If cutting down to .75 will leave no green, will that recover better then 0.5 wheres theres also no green? Or would it be similar at that point.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> @rjw0283 Totally understand your point on recovering more quickly. I guess my question was more so this. If cutting down to .75 will leave no green, will that recover better then 0.5 wheres theres also no green? Or would it be similar at that point.


If there is no green at both .75 and .50, then you could do either and get the same result. The main idea is to cut lower than you're planning on cutting it regular. That way there is a buffer to keep your grass green, and you aren't cutting it off each time you mow.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@BigBoxLawn I would think once past all the green it doesn't matter. TAKE IT ALL OFF!!! hit it with some urea, and with the high temps this week, I would think you could get a near full recovery in 2 weeks


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Look at just a weeks difference will bring, I still haven't officially reached rebound phase of pgr, that should be in the next day or so. Then it'll explode.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> My first powered reel will be arriving this weekend. Im current manual reel mowing at 1.25 inches. Being in NC, do I have enough growing season left for a HOC reset to be worth it? First year here, and first year with warm season Bermuda, so im not very clear on the timeline of when it will stop growing/go brown is.
> 
> Id hate to cut it low, be brown for 3 weeks, then have to let it grow out for dormancy soon after.


I'm down in CLT and did mine 2 weeks ago and it's still not back. I'd wait until next year.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys.

I think ill hold off till next year (other then my little non visible test area).

Its still a first year sod turf, so I dont see I coming back super fast. Its stil not spreading all that fast either. No need to rush it.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

I would hit it with nitrogen after the scalp to help it along. A little extra nitrogen surely won't hurt


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I am in Raleigh NC and can tell you not to scalp it this time of year. I ran that experiment last year on hybrid Bermuda and scalped it as low as i could go with my TruCut reel mower. I tested a non visible patch in early August to mid August if memory serves me correct the Bermuda never did grow back together fully but almost did before gowing slowed due to temps. If you do a hard scalp, I did it in early July or mid July. Then water and nitrogen every week and it will recover. Bermuda needs water and a push to recover. However the 100 degree heat this year was awesome for recovery as long as you have water. I also planted Tiff Tuff bermuda for my yard conversion this year and did not need as much water as previous lawns. Also scalped it down to see how it would recover as a test and it grew back on new sod turf I know im crazy but wanted to test it. Tiff tuff is tuff. Now im leting my new sod grow taller and ticker for winter prep and scalp for next year.

short story do not scalp this late in the year a hard cut might work for a reset and green back up but have not done that test.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> I think ill hold off till next year (other then my little non visible test area).
> 
> Its still a first year sod turf, so I dont see I coming back super fast. Its stil not spreading all that fast either. No need to rush it.


Ahhh!!! No fun! :lol: it may be best.


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

I went from .75" down to .5" last week and mine had been coming back (Greening up) slowly with mowing every other day and a watering every other morning. When I measure mine from the ground though it shows only .25 in height. So IDK but it's coming back.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm in central Virginia and I'm doing a hard scalp this weekend before Laura hits. Recovery time on my Patriot Bermuda will be about 14 days. Thats one of the perks of having such an aggressive hybrid and 80 degrees days.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Yeah I'm not really sure why everyone is commenting that it is too late in the season. If you're in the southeast then you def have plenty of time, unless you're in the mountains or something.


----------



## PIX (Jun 25, 2020)

CUT THAT SH⬆t! It will get back fast! Water, water, mild fertilizer and you are rocking! I live in Missouri and I know it'll come back!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

:lol: This thread has been interesting. :nod:


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Yeah I'm not really sure why everyone is commenting that it is too late in the season. If you're in the southeast then you def have plenty of time, unless you're in the mountains or something.


Well, he did say this was new sod so I can understand him being hesitant. My Bermuda is 8+ years old and has an established root system. That said, there's still time, albeit fleeting. Personally, I wouldn't wait longer than another 10 days. Mine will grow for another 6-8 weeks but one the temps hit 40 at night and the sun angle is sub 11 hours a day, she stops growing but will stay green until first frost in late Oct.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

RDZed said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm not really sure why everyone is commenting that it is too late in the season. If you're in the southeast then you def have plenty of time, unless you're in the mountains or something.
> ...


I didn't see where the OP said he had new sod in the original post. If it is new sod then ok I agree.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

My main concerns and why I made this decision are mainly this.

Timing- Currently i'd imagine it will take 3 weeks or so to recover. That would leave me with a nice green short lawn just in time to let it grow out in prep for dormancy. I'd rather keep the best looking lawn in the neighborhood I have for now, and come out GUNS BLAZING next spring.

My bermuda isn't spreading quickly- The line where my bermuda stops and meets the backyard has only crawled about a foot or less. It was installed in February, so it has been an entire growing season and is only that far. I have been fertilizing religiously. I did a probe a couple weeks ago, and the roots are already 6 inches deep where i checked. While i'm happy about this, the top growth has not matched. So its well established, but not spreading very quickly yet. Id imagine this is due to not being mowed low enough.

My HOC is 1.25-1.5 inches- A lot of comments here talk about going from 1 inch to .5, or .75 to .5 etc.. That has the chance to not be taking all the green out. My 1.5 to .5 or .75 would leave me with an ENTIRELY brown yard.

My offseason plans will be to get my first soil test. This may be part of why the spreading hasn't been dramatic. I also plan to become best buds with my new Reel, so that I'm ready to tackle anything next season.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Its not spreading because its going balls out on root growth. Come next spring its going to go ape with new stolon and rizome growth.

Honestly, just keep it at your desired HOC right now and sit tight until spring. You've got almost nothing to gain and everything to lose if you reset new sod this late. An extra 3" of coverage isn't worth.


----------

